# Date/calender Setting Problem In Casio Edifice Eqs-500Db-1A1Er



## picklu (Nov 6, 2012)

I am using Casio EQS-500DB-1A1ER for more than 1 years. When I purchased it from UK I set time & date. Then it was giving right date & calender day. Recently I visited India & tried to set the time but failed. Then when I returned to home & tried to set after reading the manual it is giving me wrong calender day. Like I tried for November 5, 2012

the tens digit of the year : select at 1 o'clock

the ones digit of the year : select at 2 o'clock

the month : select at 11 o'clock

the day : select 05

BUT the DAY shows SUNDAY! wheres it should be *MONDAY*!

am I missing something?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Had the same problem with a Casio Edifice..Are you sure you havnt got the date/year mixed up? Meaning are you setting it for the year 2011 and the 5th month. It's the only thing i can think of.


----------

